# Need tablet recommendations for WiThrottle



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm just starting, experimenting, with DCC++, JMRI and Arduino boards.
I've used the WIFI throttle interconnection with my Android cell phone.
Now I'm ready to try a tablet with USB interconnection or WIFI interconnection.
Considering,

Amazon Fire 7
or
10.1" WiFi Tablet Android Pad 8G+51GB 10 Core 1280 Tablet GPS Game +Dual Camera
or
Kids 7" Tablet PC 8GB Android Wifi Quad Core Educational Apps Best Gift


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I honestly think any tablet is just too big and cumbersome to make a decent throttle. But you probably have to find that out for yourself. Definitely 7 inch.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I use a Samsung Galaxy s2 tablet, 9.7", with the Roco z21 app.

I set the tablet to operate "locked into horizontal mode". This way I can run 2 engines side-by-side. I don't want it switching to "portrait view" on its own.

I also bought a "rubberized" back for it. This way I can set it down and it won't short any rails on the layout.

I _prefer_ the larger tablet format to a phone-sized control, which is harder for me to hold onto.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I set up JMRI to talk to my phone as a throttle, but it was more frustration than it was worth, and went back to my DT300 (now a DT602D).


----------



## nrscroller (Dec 3, 2018)

I use my iphoneXS bandit is perfect for my switching layout. I tried an 8 inch tablet and it was to big to handle
Bill


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

A 10" Lenovo or Samsung is what I would use for this purpose. I would have to build a mount or angled shelf on the benchwork fascia to hold it in place. I certainly would not want to have to hold it for an entire operating session.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

Check out Dragon Touch 10" tablet. I did a lot of research on "cheap" tablets for work as I convinced the powers to be to let me buy a tablet and e-books as I could get 3 or 4 years worth of ebooks plus the tablet for the same price of one year of hard copies. The Dragon Touch 10 is super fast and a great little tablet for I think under $150.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I would pass over the Amazon products unless you want the Amazon services too. If you just want an android then one of the others.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

As I mentioned above, I'd suggest a Samsung tablet.
The size you get is up to you.
I got mine as a "Samsung-refurbished" item from amazon.


----------

